# On 3 day week, drawing stamps for remainder, fulltime work coming up for short period



## indebtedgal (3 Apr 2010)

Ok, I hope this makes sense.

I am currently working 3 days a week and getting my stamps for remainder. I get €128 euro a week on those. I think they will run out around June 2011. 

There is a project coming up at work soon that will require extra staff for a fixed period of time. So i will (i assume) have the option of working full time again while this is on going. 

How long would I need to work full time for in order to be able to get my stamps again until approx sept 2012 when the full time work finishes?


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2010)

*Re: On 3 day week, drawing stamps for remainder, fulltime work coming up for short pe*

Hi ,

Ive expanded your title and moved your question to the  Redundancy,  unemployment & jobseekers' SW entitlements

This is the section in which this kind of question is dealt with in AAM.

aj
moderator


----------

